
Panasonic to move Europe headquarters from UK to Amsterdam - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.bbc.com/news/business-45351288
======
bdz
[https://www.businessleader.co.uk/from-london-to-amsterdam-
pa...](https://www.businessleader.co.uk/from-london-to-amsterdam-panasonic-
set-to-move-its-european-headquarters/51049/)

>Up to 20 people could be affected out of a staff of 30

So it's just a ghost office for tax purposes.

------
digitalengineer
“In the case of Panasonic, it’s concerned that if the U.K. gets designated a
tax-haven by Japan it could be saddled with back taxes back home. So moving to
stay regionally headquartered within the European Union removes that risk.” .
Eh? Obama called he Netherlands a tax haven as well. Wikipedia: “The
Netherlands has been known internationally, since at least the 1970s, as a tax
haven”. Source:
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_tax_in_the_Netherl...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_tax_in_the_Netherlands)

~~~
qbrass
The Netherlands may be considered a tax haven colloquially, but they're not
blacklisted as one.

------
coldtea
Which is neither here, not there.

Companies are opportunistic and will go wherever makes them more money, has
less tax, and laxer laws. That why tons of factories, support, and even
development jobs moved out of Europe and US and into third world countries
with el cheapo wages and laws accommodating sweatshop practices.

In this case, it's because of easier import/export procedures and bureaucracy
for selling to the rest of the EU.

When the UK is able to set its own lower tax rates and cuts special deals for
such matters (which they'll do), lots of companies will flock back there too
(same as they did with Ireland).

~~~
matthewmacleod
Companies are unlikely to flock back to the UK is it has expensive trade
barriers with the rest of the European market, regardless of the “tax deals”
which are cut.

~~~
kyriakos
Precisely, companies want free access to eu market, not just geographical
presence in Europe, therefore UK will only make sense for UK market once
brexit is complete.

------
Brakenshire
Techcrunch reported on most of the article from Nikkei, except this part:

> Of the 20 to 30 people employed at the London office, the 10 to 20 who
> handle auditing and financial operations will be moved to the Netherlands,
> with only investor relations staff staying.

Is the headquarters nominal, or does it pay signicifant tax where it is
located?

------
kuro68k
Not the first, and won't be the last. We have to stop this madness.

~~~
fasafsaf3
We can either stop this madness or accept the results of a democratic
referendum.

~~~
la_oveja
A democratic referendum can be rigged by the emotions ruling at the moment of
said referendum. You'd think if it would be repeated it would get the same
outcome?

~~~
coldtea
So let's have people who know our best interests and are not "rigged"
themselves decide for us?

~~~
la_oveja
Well, in my opinion the "people who know our best interests" are the ones who
sold Brexit as the new solution for everything, skipping the true nature of
it.

------
interdrift
Brexit, the present that keeps on taking

~~~
raverbashing
But they will be able to buy their straight bananas or have their blue
passport back or some other BS I forgot

